# Sticky  REVIEW: Sound Innovations (Hayward, California)



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Sound Innovations 
30872 Huntwood Ave., # 2 
Hayward, CA 94544
(510) 471-9062

Sound Innovations

Owner: Ernie Onate
Installer: James "Junior" Ngim 

Please note that all of the installers at Sound Innovations do excellent work. Junior is the one who installed both systems in my '01 BMW 540i and '12 Nissan Altima Coupe, so I this is why I'm mentioning him specifically here.

Sound Innovations was established in 1989 and is widely regarded as the one of the best car audio shops in the San Francisco/Bay Area, as well as nation-wide. 

My experience with Ernie, Junior, and the Sound Innovations staff throughout the years has been nothing but exceptional in all aspects that a customer would hope to receive and expect. 

Ernie is very knowledgeable and takes the time to listen to all of his customers (given his busy schedule). Ernie will suggest fair solutions (product and installation-wise) that will work within a customer's needs and budget. Ernie expects a lot out of his employees as well as himself, and this is shown by the consistent and excellent quality and customer service produced throughout the 20 plus years of the shop's existence. Most importantly, Ernie is a down-to-earth and honest person who treats his customers with respect and fairness. 

Junior is an excellent and creative installer/fabricator. Junior's work is impeccable and he is always striving to expand on and further his skills. I have spent many hours at Sound Innovations while seeing the two builds in my cars and am always amazed at the work that he does. Junior's attention to detail is incredible from behind-the-scenes cable management which is always neat and tidy to covering and finishing panels/areas that a customer may never see. In addition to this, Junior is also a really nice and helpful person.

Out of good conscience, Sound Innovations is one of the only shops in the area that I would recommend to people who want quality and want things to be done right the first time.

Installation Pictures:


































Nissan Altima Coupe Build Log:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/125848-2012-nissan-altima-coupe-commuter-car-build.html

BMW 540i Build Log:

To view it, please do the following:

- Go to Sound Innovation's website:

http://www.soundinnovations.com/

- Then select the "Gallery" tab on the bottom menu
- Select the BMW icon and then select the silver BMW 540i to view the installation pictures.

I hope this review is helpful for those looking for a reputable and honest car audio shop in the San Francisco/Bay Area.

Thank you,

George


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Sound Innovations (Hayward, California)*

Yelp reviews for Sound Innovations:

Sound Innovations - Hayward, CA


Sound Innovations Audi RS4 (@ Marv's BBQ):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rm3H5QpgALg&list=UUpRtwLdX5E1z1l6aJI_BVZQ&index=107&feature=plcp

Monster Cable CLK 63 Black Edition (@ Marv's BBQ):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1fVwF2CE6k&list=UUpRtwLdX5E1z1l6aJI_BVZQ&index=208&feature=plcp
Junior's Show Civic-Sony Sponsored (@ Marv's BBQ):

As they always say, installation and tuning is key and not necessarily the components involved. Junior was a Trifecta winner in both SQ and installation and bested vehicles with high dollar installations and high-end equipment. His car was also invited to the SEMA show.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycYdROuyruo&list=UUpRtwLdX5E1z1l6aJI_BVZQ&index=203&feature=plcp


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Sound Innovations (Hayward, California)*

They do some really nice work! I saw your BMW a few years ago and it was stunning!


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Sound Innovations (Hayward, California)*

Some installation pictures of my Altima Coupe:


----------



## 11blueGTI (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Sound Innovations (Hayward, California)*

I have to agree. A few years back I hit a stumbling block trying to get a pair of 8s into the doors of my Civic SI and brought it to them to schedule them to do it and Ernie came out, took a look, and suggested I shim the window guide. I went home and did this and it gave me enough clearance for the speakers and the windows continued to work fine. Most other shops would have just scheduled me and charged me some money.


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Sound Innovations moved to a new location:

29400 Kohoutek Way #100
Union City, CA 94587


----------

